# HD 4850 Full Coverage Water Block?



## Feizy (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey guys, this is my first post ever here!  I have been a long time follower of the forums and reviews and I finally decided to take the plunge and register.

Anyway, I am looking for a water block for my HD 4850 that covers the entire card, or at least the ram.  Water blocks for the HD 3850 look like they would fit (like this one) but I have yet to find one that specifies it is compatible with the HD 4850.

If there isn't a full coverage block would anyone know of a water block that just fits the GPU and fits into one expansion slot?

Thanks for the help guys, its much appreciated.


----------



## panchoman (Jun 25, 2008)

google brings up nothing  

however, why not just get a gpu block such as the new d tek fusion block or a dd maze5 and use a heatsink kit such as the swiftech g80 kit to cool the ram and vregs.... that way you're not dumping extra heat from vregs into the loop.. and ram runs preety cool and doesn't really need to be cooled.. but there is http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5...oolA_VGA_Memory_Waterblock.html?tl=g30c87s143 
so you might want to check if that'll be compatible with the 4850's...


----------



## Feizy (Jun 25, 2008)

That's a good idea, but I am worried that the fusion or maze5 would get in the way of the card directly above the 4850.  Do you think they would be too thick?


----------



## panchoman (Jun 25, 2008)

Feizy said:


> That's a good idea, but I am worried that the fusion or maze5 would get in the way of the card directly above the 4850.  Do you think they would be too thick?



the card above? the block would take up space under the card, not on top of it.. and whats the adjacent card anyway?


----------



## erocker (Jun 25, 2008)

These should work, however it's too early to know for sure as no company has declared any w/b's for 48xx series. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...etal_EK-FC3870_CF_Acetal.html?tl=g30c87#blank


----------



## Feizy (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, sorry.  I have an inverted atx case.  So, its above in my case but probably not in others. haha.  The card is another graphics card.

Edit: I wonder if the low profile Maze5 block would be able to fit?


----------



## Feizy (Jun 25, 2008)

*deleted


----------



## dirlan (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi,

I'm afraid you'll have to wait untill someone sees fit to release a fullcover block. The layout isn't the same as the 38xx PCB, so no full cover block for 38xx series fits the 48xx series....

Check here : http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/576/2

Cheers,

Dirk


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 28, 2008)

I used 2 maze4's on an SLI setup on the DFI SLI-DR. it had really close slots to contend with. Sortening the 4 mounting screws was all I did to make it fit. Also kept my HD3870 chilly 24/7.

Here is an image of them in SLI on my old AW9D MAX...


----------



## Feizy (Jun 29, 2008)

What I am doing is 3 4850s on the Abit X38 Quad GT board.  So, that might give everyone an idea of what space constraints I have.  I will just have to wait for a full cover block, which is fine.  

I just got everything up and running right now and so far no hiccups on CoD4 for about an hour.  No OCing yet, but soon . . .


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 29, 2008)

dirlan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm afraid you'll have to wait untill someone sees fit to release a fullcover block. The layout isn't the same as the 38xx PCB, so no full cover block for 38xx series fits the 48xx series....
> 
> ...








Looks very close to me. Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 2, 2008)

I found two:
Koolance and Aquamark


----------

